

Why shoelaces come undone - kenver
http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/slipping.htm

======
com
Interesting, although I was hoping for tips about those weird kinds of
shoelaces that always come undone, no matter whether you double-knot them -
suspect something to do with being circular cross-section, slightly shiny
(why?), and having a large curvature radius that leads to slippage just with
movement...

Anyone got a knot or a site recommendation?

